# individual marriage counseling?



## jc2006 (Aug 17, 2011)

Is there any worth in going to MC alone? My husband refuses to go and "doesn't think it will change anything or the way we feel"...neither of us is ready to pull the trigger on separating and I dont see how we'll ever change anything if we just keep going in circles...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

It can't hurt. Initially when we figured out just how bad of shape our marriage was in, my wife refused to go. I started on my own and after just a couple sessions she joined to make sure her side of the story was being presented. Counseling wasn't the complete answer to our recovery but it was a part of the solution. Go and at least get some outside advice on what's going on in your marriage. Good luck.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

I go alone and it has been a big help. I love my counselor and he has done a lot for me. My wife is also in counseling by herself, with a different MC. I don't go with her because the sessions all her attacking me and I don't think it is helpful.


----------



## rfAlaska (Jul 28, 2011)

I go alone about 2/3 of the time. It helps me focus on the relationship and what I can and can't control.


----------

